# Fireplace Insert



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Sounds like your on the right track!

Make sure to use the right high temp stove paint. 

Check your door gaskets and make sure they seal up good. 

Those things are a little heavy but I roll my old Squire insert in/out to clean using 1/2 pipe rollers all by myself. If your having the flue liner put in, then you shouldnt ever have to take it back out though.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm leaning towards a professional sandblast with new high temp paint job. My better half wants to paint the stove red with black doors. Any issues with having a red stove? I figured one can't go wrong with black, but I'm hoping the red will hold up and not look nasty after a few burns. Any thoughts?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

red will look great! until it turns black..... which it no doubt will.

DM


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2008)

I ordered 1 qt of Thurmalux Stove Paint "Antique Ruby". We're having the stove professionally painted. We're painting the doors traditional black. Hopefully, that will help a little. I'll post before and after pics when I'm all done.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

looking forward to the pics. sounds interesting.

DM


----------



## Darren Lee Black (Nov 19, 2008)

*bricklined or not*

Should the insert be brick lined?


----------

